# Plecos (some common and some rare)



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

Adonis









L-14 Sunshine









L-91 Three beacon









L-239 Blue panaque









I got a few more. It is hard to get their pictures since they hide ALL the time... Just recently get into collecting plecos. Here is the list what I have in my tanks that I don't have pictures of...

L-18 Gold nugget
L-25 Red scarlet, and Black scarlet
L-47 Mango
L-66 King tiger
L-168 Butterfly

I will add the pictures once the pleco feels like coming out... This is my newest addiction


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

-awesome- collection


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Little Miss Sunshine*

I really like L14, how big do they get?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice Plecos! Do you get them from Luckys? It seems they have a lot of variety in stock. I got 4 Bristlenose plecos and they're quite active. Maybe when I setup a bigger tank I will be getting some plecos.  I've seen some really huge ones at Big Al's though. I think I'll be avoiding those types.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

I did not get them from Lucky. They were sent to me by an importer.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Let us know if you ever order more, I'm sure there's several people here who'd go in on it with you!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Charles all the fish Ive seen from you are very very impressive and healthy looking


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

I actually do have some more... a few other one coming are so if you guys want more, i have to add.

L-14 sunshine
L-25 red scarlet
L-27 brazil royal "gold"
L-168 Butterfly or camaleon pleco
L-142 Large spot snowball
L-183 white seam bristlenose
L-264 sultan
L-66 kingtiger
L-91 three beacon
L-239 Blue panaque
L-18 gold nugget...

Let me know if you guys want some... Oh yeah, I am trying to get more adonis but they sold out pretty quick.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Niiice. Damn I really miss my L14.
Charles, do you know the size of the L183? And can your importer tell the difference between L182 and L183? Some times, the exporter form the other end tend to mix them up.

Thanks,



Tabatha said:


> I really like L14, how big do they get?


An L14 will hit 12". Not recommending for small tanks unless you call a 4' tank small.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

as far as I know, the white seam was described as having the continue white trim on tail and dorsal. 182 doesn't have any.

All my plecos are in my 6' tank. And the smaller one are in 4' tank.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Zebra! I'll do a little research before placing my order. 



Zebrapl3co said:


> Niiice. Damn I really miss my L14.
> Charles, do you know the size of the L183? And can your importer tell the difference between L182 and L183? Some times, the exporter form the other end tend to mix them up.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

L-14 sunshine
L-25 red scarlet
L-168 Butterfly or camaleon pleco
L-142 Large spot snowball
L-66 kingtiger
L-91 three beacon
L-239 Blue panaque
L-18 gold nugget...


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

How much is the L-168 Butterfly?


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

I was selling them for $25 each.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Not bad. You're located in Vancouver right? I think I'll check out Lucky's this weekend to see their Plecos.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

What! You mean you're from Vancouver? Damn! I was hopping that I can get my hands on some 183s 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

I do ship  I have an account with Westjet.


----------

